# Canon Pixma Pro9000 and CS5



## ecr111 (Sep 11, 2010)

OK, long post. Re-posted in proper forum, I hope.

I bought a new Canon Pixma Pro9000 mk11.
I read everything I could find on color management and I'm still confused.
I have LR3 and CS5. I have been doing most of my pp in lr3 but decided to use cs5 for printing.
I have my D300s set for aRgb and raw and have been using ProPhoto RGB  in lr3 and cs5.
I have my monitor (Dell 2407wfp) calibrated with i one.
The print I've been getting are ok but not great,  a little washed and incorrect tint.

I have the printer driver set for app control and 
I have tried canon pro plus glossy II, pro semi-gloss, and canon matte and set the appropriate tab in the printer driver.
The glossy II seems the best

If I put the icc profile in cs5 and set the printer for the correct paper, it really sucks.
I am using cs5 with soft proofing  and I can see the badness there.
If I set cs5 back to prophoto the prints and proof are closer.
If I put the icc profile through the chain it is worse than all others.

So, Where do I start?
Do I put the ICC in cs5 and re-import and re-edit or stay with prophoto and play with the drivers?
I think I have read or checked 50 google links so,
Thanks for any specific advice.

In the last few hours since I 1st posted in the digital forum I have used Prophoto RGB in the proof setting and Plus Glossy II and I think I'm pretty close.
The wife likes the grandkid 8 x 10s anyway.

I still don't understand the ICC results though.


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a start.
Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : PIXMA Pro9000
Go to brochures and Manuals and download pro9000appg_en.exe for Windows or pro9000appg_en.dmg for Mac.

Also look here PIXMA Pro9000 Mark II


----------



## ecr111 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Steve,
but I have those already and none of the Canon literature says where and when to use the monitor profile.
That was my confusion.

At any rate, I am getting nice results now through trial and error with my monitor cal'd and not using that ICC anywhere else.
I'm using ProPhoto RGB in ACR and soft proofing with the profile of the particular Canon paper I choose.
Clients (family) are happy with the 8 x 10s I've made.


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 16, 2010)

ecr111 said:


> Thanks Steve,
> but I have those already and none of the Canon literature says where and when to use the monitor profile.
> That was my confusion.


 
You don't the monitor profile it's for the monitor *only*, you don't use it in PS. 

In PS you use one of these:






In the printer dialog box you use the appropriate one of these:


----------



## ecr111 (Sep 16, 2010)

Um...
I think that's what I wrote above.


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 17, 2010)

You wrote:
"When do I use the monitor profiles" 

I said, you don't.

Saying you're getting nice results by not using the Monitor profile, and by trial and error, really doesn't tell me that you understand what goes where.

That's why I thought the images would help.
Anyway I'm glad you're getting good results now, that's what matters.
Steve


----------



## ecr111 (Sep 17, 2010)

OK


----------

